# ETI Local 11 score



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

SoCal83 said:


> Hello everyone, I just received my score from my oral interview, I got an 83 which I was bummed out, I applied for the sound program, not the inside wireman. The list hasn't been updated yet, does anybody know if this is a good score for the sound program? Thanks!


Be patient, there's a lot of work coming to Los Angeles


----------



## Leohms87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello. Just wondering what the update is on your apprentice process. Did they call you for work already? I took the aptitude test in September 2016 and passed it but haven't heard from them since i was told i passed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Leohms87 said:


> Hello. Just wondering what the update is on your apprentice process. Did they call you for work already? I took the aptitude test in September 2016 and passed it but haven't heard from them since i was told i passed.


Welcome aboard! Hopefully the OP gets back to you.


----------



## Leohms87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks mechanicaldvr. Reading through some threads i can see this page is very helpful. Looking forward to future postings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Leohms87 said:


> Thanks mechanicaldvr. Reading through some threads i can see this page is very helpful. Looking forward to future postings.



You're welcome.

Search through some topics that interest you in the older threads. There is a lot of knowledge here.


----------

